# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu >  Trong thai kỳ thai phụ bị động kinh cần lưu ý gì

## nghianv

*Trong liên tưởng của mọi người, phụ nữ mắc bệnh động kinh thường sinh ra những em bé ốm yếu. Thực ra nguy cơ bị dị tật bẩm sinh cho các bé trong trường hợp này chỉ khoảng từ 4%-6%, cao hơn gấp đôi so với nhóm có mẹ không mắc bệnh*
*1.Trước khi mang thai*
Để có những chuẩn bị tốt nhất cho ngày em bé chào đời thì khi chuẩn bị mang thai các bạn nên chia sẻ và tìm sự tư vấn từ bác sỹ về các biện pháp chữa trị động kinh. Các cơn động kinh hay các loại thuốc đặt trị đều có thể gây hại cho em bé trong lúc mẹ mang bầu hoặc thậm chí ngay từ khi thai nhi mới bắt đầu hình thành. Bác sỹ sẽ giúp mẹ kiểm tra các cơn co giật tiềm ẩn, đồng thời xác định nguy cơ ảnh hưởng của các thuốc động kinh đến thai nhi.
Còn nếu bạn chưa mang thai hoặc đang chuẩn bị có thai và nhiều năm rồi không bị co giật thì hãy thử ngưng sử dụng các loại thuốc chữa động kinh. Thông thường, bác sỹ có thể yêu cầu bạn ngừng uống thuốc nếu bạn muốn có thai. Thời gian thử ngưng thuốc tối thiểu là 6 tháng trước khi mang thai. Đây là khoảng thời gian đủ để đưa ra những kết quả rõ ràng về ảnh hưởng của thuốc. Tuy nhiên, nếu trong lúc này cơ thể vẫn còn bị co giật thì quyết định ngưng thuốc là không khả thi.
*2.Những lưu ý khi mẹ mang thai*
Trong điều kiện bắt buộc, các mẹ phải uống thuốc chống động kinh trong lúc mang thai thì bác sỹ sẽ yêu cầu bạn thay đổi một số loại thuốc hoặc phương pháp điều trị để giảm thiểu tối đa nguy cơ dị tật bẩm sinh cho trẻ. Các thay đổi đó có thể là:
-Đổi loại thuốc điều trị
-Chỉ điều trị bằng một loại thuốc (đơn trị liệu).
-Thay đổi liều lượng thuốc.
-Xét nghiệm máu để theo dõi nồng độ các loại thuốc chống động kinh trong cơ thể vẫn ở mức an toàn.
-Bổ sung axit folic và các chất bổ sung khác trước khi bạn thụ thai và sử dụng trong thời điểm nhất định của thai kỳ.
Đính kèm 145
>>> xem thêm: siêu âm thai 9 tuần
*3.Các chuẩn bị khác*
-Trong thời gian mang thai, bạn có thể cần phải thường xuyên kiểm tra để theo tình trạng thai nhi và xét nghiệm máu để biết nồng độ thuốc trong cơ thể.
-Sau khi chào đời, em bé có thể cần bổ sung thêm vitamin K trong một thời gian ngắn. Một số bé sơ sinh bị ảnh hưởng bởi thuốc gây ra những rối loạn trong thành phần máu hay rối loạn máu tạm thời làm cho máu khó đông và Vitamin K có tác dụng ngăn ngừa những rối loạn này.
-Sử dụng thuốc chống động kinh khá an toàn trong giai đoạn mẹ cho con bú. Tuy nhiên, để phòng ngừa những rủi ro xảy ra, các mẹ nên tham khảo ý kiến bác sỹ. Thông trường bác sỹ hay sử dụng thuốc an thần (có chứa phenobarbital) để kiểm soát các cơn co giật, tuy nhiên loại chất này có thể làm cho em bé buồn ngủ hoặc khó chịu, thông qua đường sữa mẹ.
Để được tư vấn gói dịch vụ Thai sản trọn gói tại Bệnh viện Bảo Sơn, mẹ bầu vui lòng gọi tới Tổng đài 1900 599 858 hoặc Hotline 091 585 0770 để được tư vấn miễn phí.
>>> tham khảo: viêm nhiễm phụ khoa
chi phí khám thai

----------

